# Asus Transformer Prime down to £399 - I'm in!



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been waiting for this fella to come down in price and at £399 it's a bit of a bargain - so I've just ordered one off Amazon.

I was mulling over the upcoming Infinity which has a better screen, but seeing as that was going to cost £200 more I gave it a miss - besides I'd rather have the better battery life of the Prime which is astonishingly good.

It comes with a proper keyboard, SD slot, full USB support (so you can hook up external drives, mouse etc), micro HDMI out etc and I reckon it's just about going to replace my laptop.

If you fancy one, get in quick as there doesn't seem to be many left at this price. 











Review: http://www.laptopmag.com/review/tablets/asus-eee-pad-transformer-prime.aspx


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, and Jellybean is coming to the tablet too!
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobil...or-transformer-prime-and-pad-infinity-1100152


----------



## yield (Sep 29, 2012)

Different form and function but just for interests sake.
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4322&idPhone2=4850
Asus Transformer Prime versus Asus Nexus 7.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting comparison,

I love my Nexus and it's fantastic value, but the Transformer excels in different areas, particularly in terms of its connectivity and provision of a decent keyboard and thumping big battery life.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

The Transformer arrived today and I've just charged it up. It's now downloading Jellybean. 

It really is a lovely form factor and the perfect size for me. Let's hope it all works as good as it looks!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I'd love one of these, but I just can't justify (or afford) the cash for one.  If you could load up a full linux distro and have it run sensibly, then I'd sell my laptop and save up.  But at the minute, too underpowered for me (I understand the reasons it's not very powerful )


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently you can run Ubuntu on it. It worked out a lot cheaper for me than buying an ultrabook or slim laptop and it's powerful and versatile enough to do everything I need out of a laptop.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Apparently you can run Ubuntu on it. It worked out a lot cheaper for me than buying an ultrabook or slim laptop and it's powerful and versatile enough to do everything I need out of a laptop.


 
Very interesting, cheers!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Blimey. Photoshop Touch is a bit powerful.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been using it in a cafe for the last hour and can absolutely confirm I will never, ever buy a laptop without a touch screen!

Having the mix of touchpad, keyboard and touchscreen means it's incredibly quick to get around the screen and much more comfortable to use.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2012)

Does having your hands on this form of device give you any new thoughts on how Windows 8 might fare?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2012)

> I reckon it's just about going to replace my laptop.


 
Bold claim ^ 

£400, that does look a steal.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bold claim ^


So far it's looking on target for that. The keyboard is easily good enough for knocking out decent sized articles, I can pop in a mouse or HD, there's a SD card slot and Photoshop Touch looks like it was easily able to handle my photo editing needs (I'll give a good try out tomorrow to check). 

Truth is that I much prefer dealing with apps on a laptop rather than shrunken down desktop programs. The Android version of Photoshop is actually _fun_ to play with.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2012)

I haz the 101. Fucking love it  Hardly use desktop, laptop or phone at all now


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

I was posting this to spanglechick on another thread because she's just ordered a Prime , but thought I would post it here in case anyone else gets one. 

Some things to look out for when you unbox it: the Transformer comes in two parts (kybd/screen). To fit the screen on to the keyboard, you need to remove two small rubber seals on the tablet first (you can the bloke doing it at 04:40 in this video). Mine took some effort to get out!

The manual advises charging the unit for 8 hours before use - something I found very frustrating!

There's been a big Android OS system update, so you may have to let it do its thing for 10 minutes. It will prompt you that it wants to update and you may end up having two upgrades.

It's quite straightforward though - and then you get to play with the cleverness that is Google Now! (to access Google Now, swipe your finger upwards on the screen from the bottom over the home icon (bottom left hand corner).


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> Does having your hands on this form of device give you any new thoughts on how Windows 8 might fare?


As I've said before, I have no doubt that touchscreen laptops are where it's at. I'll never get a laptop without one - it's just so much easier to use whatever is the quickest way of interacting with the laptop and it's a lot more fun that fiddling about with a trackpad.

I actually REALLY like the simplicity of mobile apps on a laptop. Everything just seems easier.

As for Windows 8 - if they get the machines right and the apps are up to scratch, I could see it getting a shot, but after seeing the power of apps like Photoshop Touch on Android, being able to run full desktop apps seems much less of a priority to me.

It all feels a lot less compromised than I expected.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been using the Transformer while working on my computer. I can't count the amount of times I've gone to touch my desktop monitors to click on something.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

What's Android like on a machine with some real guts?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

firky said:


> What's Android like on a machine with some real guts?


It's as slick as can be really - but that's also down to Jelly Bean.

The only real annoyance I've encountered so far is that Spotify won't go into landscape mode, so I have to turn my head sideways to select a song.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got an Infinity, with no keyboard as yet. totally LOVE it


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Blimey. Photoshop Touch is a bit powerful.


 
if only it was available for the nexus 7!


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 4, 2012)

I've always liked Asus products but was put off for a short period when an elderly lady rang a helpline I was working for to report a problem with her "Anus Computer."


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I've got an Infinity, with no keyboard as yet. totally LOVE it


The keyboard really, err, transforms it! I don't understand why it hasn't taken off more really. It's a great tablet in its own right, but attaching the keyboard turns it into a killer product.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> The keyboard really, err, transforms it! I don't understand why it hasn't taken off more really. It's a great tablet in its own right, but attaching the keyboard turns it into a killer product.


yeah, I might get it one day... but, well, I'm happy just playing with a tablet for now


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going for the budget version:






http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keyboard-Ex...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349344304&sr=1-8

£7.67!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I'm going for the budget version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that thing!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

5 stars.  FIVE STARS.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 5 stars. FIVE STARS.


Ah, it's for the Nexus. Different tablet. Different size!


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> The keyboard really, err, transforms it! I don't understand why it hasn't taken off more really. It's a great tablet in its own right, but attaching the keyboard turns it into a killer product.


 
The two reasons that spring to mind are price and apps.

The vast bulk of 'average' users I knew through work were only tending to spend in the region of £400 on a normal laptop these days, so they dont see the larger tablets as being amazing value by comparison. And thats not just an android thing, they havent bought ipads either.

And you know how I like to bore on about tablet apps. Now that you have experienced the joys of photoshop touch, hopefully you know what sort of apps I mean, and why the plentiful supply of more smartphone-oriented apps on android is not enough to get me to shutup about this stuff. If there were several dozen or more apps that had the polish and depth of photoshop touch then perceptions about android tablets might be slightly different. Although this app situation is somewhat better on the iPad, its still not quite there yet, and the iPad is less likely to be thought of as a direct laptop replacement because of their lack of support for the trackpad/pointer paradigm.

All of which leads me back to why I sometimes get excited about Windows 8, because I want to see how it fares in terms of powerful multitouch apps. I dont think I am going to be overwhelmed at launch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2012)

So not about optimus prime then?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 5 stars. FIVE STARS.


I'm looking for a keyboard set up for my nexus, so let me know if it's good pls.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> And you know how I like to bore on about tablet apps. Now that you have experienced the joys of photoshop touch, hopefully you know what sort of apps I mean, and why the plentiful supply of more smartphone-oriented apps on android is not enough to get me to shutup about this stuff.


I'm finding the apps perfectly good for my needs - in fact I prefer many on the tablet than on my desktop. The browser is almost exactly the same as my desktop one, and there's perfectly good apps for just about everything I need to do - with the added bonus of a touchscreen interface.

Like I said, I won't be buying a laptop without a touchscreen from now on.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what jellybean is? In simple terms. Imagine I'm your mother.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

I am really tempted but it would be another laptop style computer, I already have a mac and a little Toshiba netbook (that is _very_ well built with Harmon Kardon speakers, HD screen) and want to put a deposit down on a house in a few weeks when it becomes available. 

Doesn't seem like two minutes I  was over the moon you could buy laptops with built in wifi!!


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Can someone explain to me what jellybean is? In simple terms. Imagine I'm your mother.


 
It is Google's Operating System, instead of using Windows you're using Android Jelly Bean. Android is the name of the OS and the Jelly Bean is the version. An OS basically makes it possible for software to talk to your hardware and for you to use the computer.

http://www.android.com/


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Can someone explain to me what jellybean is? In simple terms. Imagine I'm your mother.


"Mum, it's the latest version of the Android software - hope that's not too techy."


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I'm looking for a keyboard set up for my nexus, so let me know if it's good pls.


 
I went for a snazzy red one at 12.99 in the end: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-USB-K...lios&hash=item19d2e7219c&_uhb=1#ht_4305wt_912

Partly because it's got next day delivery and I WANT IT NOW DAMMIT.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I went for a snazzy red one at 12.99 in the end: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-USB-K...lios&hash=item19d2e7219c&_uhb=1#ht_4305wt_912
> 
> Partly because it's got next day delivery and I WANT IT NOW DAMMIT.


Ew! But still let me know how you get on.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2012)

firky said:


> It is Google's Operating System, instead of using Windows you're using Android Jelly Bean. Android is the name of the OS and the Jelly Bean is the version. An OS basically makes it possible for software to talk to your hardware and for you to use the computer.
> 
> http://www.android.com/


Ok - so what OS will it be running at the moment? How is jellybean better? And will downloading it hurt my head / potentially cause any problems?


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Ok - so what OS will it be running at the moment? How is jellybean better? And will downloading it hurt my head / potentially cause any problems?


I think they come with Ice Cream sandwich, but should auto update to Jellybean for you - no headache. I may need to be corrected on this though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Ok - so what OS will it be running at the moment? How is jellybean better? And will downloading it hurt my head / potentially cause any problems?


 
Jellybean will have more features, be more stable, prolong battery life - that kind of thing. It will do all the techy stuff for you, you'll just need to agree to download it and update your machine. 

It could cause problems, yes, there is always that risk but it is minimal.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> I think they come with Ice Cream sandwich, but should auto update to Jellybean for you - no headache. I may need to be corrected on this though.


Mine took two updates to reach Jelly Bean nirvana. As soon as you hook it up to a wi-fi connection it will go looking, and should do all the updating in the first 30 mins - you just have to resist the urge to start installing everything and let it do its updating first.


----------



## Cid (Oct 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 5 stars. FIVE STARS.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2012)

Is anyone elses " and @ the wrong way round on the hardware keyboard?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2012)

Jellybean is fucking with Flash - no iplayer? 

any workarounds?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jellybean is fucking with Flash - no iplayer?
> 
> any workarounds?


Bbc app?

Linked in nexus 7 thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/googles-nexus-7-tablet-discussion-reviews.295428/page-36


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

You can download flash from Adobe's site - do a search. 
The new BBC iplayer app works fine but it's not the greatest


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2012)

sorted


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm still loving the Asus. It seems a real bargain for £399.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I went for a snazzy red one at 12.99 in the end: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-USB-K...lios&hash=item19d2e7219c&_uhb=1#ht_4305wt_912
> 
> Partly because it's got next day delivery and I WANT IT NOW DAMMIT.


 
Please let us know how you get on, I'm looking for one myself.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 6, 2012)

Can we merge all the nexus/transformer/jellybean threads? 

Meanwhile. I heard the s3 is getting jellybean.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok - well mine wasn't working at all well yesterday, and I thought i would definitely be returning it. Slower than dialup. Slow slow slow.

Today, at my sister's, it is working what i assume is properly: there's a little lag as it catches up with my typing, still though. Haven't tried iplayer yet, which will be a dealbreaker, and obviously I need to try it again at home.  

So... I'm reserving judgement. Yesterday I was properly heartbroken - and even if I do keep it, our relationship will always be taineted by that difficult first day... *sniff*.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Were are you seeing this typing lag?
What's been running slow?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

typing lag everywhere - including now as i'm typing this.  i'm not a fast typist either.  so, occasionally i'll finish typng a word, look at the screen and the last four or five letters have yet to appear.  the rest of the time, it's just the


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

final letter.  I had to enter that last post before i was ready, because it suddenly started making everything i typed in the reply box type into the address bar!

yesterday it was taking between two and twelve minutes to load a web page.

it still seems to struggle with facebook, in that when i press 'view all comments', it highlights instead the name of the first person who's commented.   Once or twice i'd think it was inaccurate touchscreen stuff, but it's every time.  It doesn't like pressing like on facebook either.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

ok - just had to press reply early again, this time because it wouldn't recognise my typing at all.  The typing lag is getting worse.  Sorry - this particular machine is clearly a piece of shit. Really, really pissed off.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> typing lag everywhere - including now as i'm typing this. i'm not a fast typist either. so, occasionally i'll finish typng a word, look at the screen and the last four or five letters have yet to appear. the rest of the time, it's just the


OK, What browser are you using? The default one?

Have you tried Chrome? If not, install it because typing should work perfectly well in that.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5hbmRyb2lkLmNocm9tZSJd

Does the typing lag in any other app? I do a lot of typing on my machine and I've had no lag at all - it's just like a laptop.

*edit to add: I've just done some research and it all seems to point to the default browser, Give Chrome a try and see how you get on.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> final letter. I had to enter that last post before i was ready, because it suddenly started making everything i typed in the reply box type into the address bar!
> 
> yesterday it was taking between two and twelve minutes to load a web page.
> 
> it still seems to struggle with facebook, in that when i press 'view all comments', it highlights instead the name of the first person who's commented. Once or twice i'd think it was inaccurate touchscreen stuff, but it's every time. It doesn't like pressing like on facebook either.


I understand your frustration, but you shouldn't be getting this horrible experience - and I feel a bit guilty because I've been recommending this machine!

Have you tried turning the machine off completely (holding down the power button until it shows up as an option) and then restarting?
It may just be that one of the OS updates needs a reboot to settle in.


----------



## Thora (Oct 7, 2012)

Since this update my browser isn't working at all - keeps crashing 

Spanglechick - when I first got mine I tried using firefox and it was awful, slow, typing lag etc.  Thought I had bought a dud.  But then I realised it had a default browser on it that worked fine.  I'm now using Chrome though since this update.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine's working just lovely


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Thora said:


> Since this update my browser isn't working at all - keeps crashing


Uninstall and reinstall could be the way to fix that.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

Will try the browser but can't do anything about that at the moment cos our home Internet connection is on the bollock. Again. 

Am anxious though. Why wouldn't a brand new machine work with the default browser? Fresh out of the box, surely a brand new piece of kit should work perfectly? I'm worried that's a clue that it's a lemon.  I don't want to spend too much time setting it up, downloading apps etc, to find its actually just a dud. 

I did reboot it, btw.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

In the meantime, have had a play with the notepad app, which is the only non internet thing on it, right?  Anyway - that does work beautifully.  So should BT ever give us back our broadband, I will download another browser. Would I do that from the android store?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Am anxious though. Why wouldn't a brand new machine work with the default browser? Fresh out of the box, surely a brand new piece of kit should work perfectly?


Well yes and no. These boards use some fairly clever code to do their thing, and some mobile browsers just aren't up to handling them (or you could try switching to the mobile skin and see what happens). The fact that Notepad works OK suggests that it is indeed the browser.

Chrome is just about the best browser you can get on any mobile device - I strongly recommend downloading it as it should work fine (it does for me). Otherwise you can use the Tapatalk or Forum Runner apps instead.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok. I think I probably sound thick - I certainly feel really stupid but... You and I and twentythreedom all have exactly the same hardware running the same OS and pre installed with the same software and default browser...  How can it be that yours works with the default browser and mine doesn't? Because my (obviously flaweds) understanding leads me to the conclusion that my one must be somehow broken or otherwise substandard. 

If all of them didn't work properly, that would make sense. If the software on mine was different, that would make sense.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Ok. I think I probably sound thick - I certainly feel really stupid but... You and I and twentythreedom all have exactly the same hardware running the same OS and pre installed with the same software and default browser... How can it be that yours works with the default browser and mine doesn't? Because my (obviously flaweds) understanding leads me to the conclusion that my one must be somehow broken or otherwise substandard.
> 
> If all of them didn't work properly, that would make sense. If the software on mine was different, that would make sense.


I suspect your default browser might be equally crap but I didn't bother trying it out. I immediately installed Chrome because it's what I use on my phone and desktop and I like the fact that all the bookmarks and recent sessions are shared.

If you hang on a bit, I'll have a look at urban on the default browser.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh ok.  That would make sense.  It was Facebook it was really struggling with.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2012)

The standard browser is utter balls. Chrome is miles better.

Tried speedtest.net when the browser is playing up yet? Might be connection issues.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh sorry, need to keep up.

Any joy, spangles?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello here I am testing the default browser and yes, it is a bit crap. The backspace is very slow.
'Tis rubbish!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

And now I'm back on Chrome which works very well indeed. No lag!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok. When we get our home Internet back I'll try chrome and report back.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Ok. When we get our home Internet back I'll try chrome and report back.


Have you tried rebooting your router, btw? 

(Sorry to be always telling you to reboot things!)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2012)

Grinder has, I think. It's just shit. It's been out for a total of about five days in the month and a half since we moved.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Grinder has, I think. It's just shit. It's been out for a total of about five days in the month and a half since we moved.


Ah OK. Can your phone set up a hotspot and you connect via that?

I use my phone to hook up my Asus a lot when I'm out and there's no wi-fi signal.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2012)

PrObably.  Will try tomorrow. Bedtime now.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 8, 2012)

The nexus 7 comes with chrome and it's never missed a beat.  Same processor as the prime iirc.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, after all the faff of the browser, after which it did work, 24 hrs later it stopped being able to be switched on, so I'm sending it back. 

Will get a replacement, but am a little anxious: amazon say they won't accept returns on faulty computers after thirty days. Surely that's illegal?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Will get a replacement, but am a little anxious: amazon say they won't accept returns on faulty computers after thirty days. Surely that's illegal?


 
They may not but I would expect you have a manufacturers warranty for 24 months on this item?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ok. Mayb. Anyway, google tells me it's a pretty common fault. There may be fixes but I reckon this is a lemon. Going back, lets have another go. *sigh*


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 10, 2012)

Keep the faith, spangles!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Oh ok. Mayb. Anyway, google tells me it's a pretty common fault. There may be fixes but I reckon this is a lemon. Going back, lets have another go. *sigh*


Really sorry to hear your woes. 

Hopefully the ringing praise for the prime you've read here and elsewhere assures you that it is a good device and you've just been unlucky!

One long-shot thing to double check: on some devices I've had, if the battery is totally flat, the thing won't turn on immediately even when it's plugged in.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2012)

It'd been used for a couple of hours after a full charge, left asleep off the charger for about 20 hours, wouldn't switch on. Plugged it in. Nothing. Tried again after half an hour of charging, still nothing.  Charged overnight. Tried again.  No joy. Dead.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

FWIW the stock Android browser can get pretty laggy when I use it on my phone as well, and typing into the reply boxes on here is a somewhat hit or miss affair...


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> FWIW the stock Android browser can get pretty laggy when I use it on my phone as well, and typing into the reply boxes on here is a somewhat hit or miss affair...


Install summat else then!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Install summat else then!


I keep trying various browsers and they're all shit. For some reason on my phone Chrome (which is perfect in pretty much every way) doesn't auto wrap/size text when you zoom in and out, rendering it useless.

The stock browser is fine if you're not typing anything and just reading sites. For the typing issues this site is the worst by a mile though, the Xenforo software really doesn't like mobile browsers...


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, there's always Tapatalk/Forum Runner.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, there's always Tapatalk/Forum Runner.....


Can't stand them. I just want to browse as I do on my desktop, with the big screens of modern phones it should be perfectly possible. It's my phone rather than Chrome though, as everyone else seems to work fine. Fucked if I can work out what's causing the problem though.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

I've only just noticed that the tablet has a microSD card slot 

So, you can add a 128GB SD card in the dock for £80, and a 32GB microSD for £13 to have a massive total of 192GB (incl the 32GB built in)!

Or go for a cheaper 64GB SD card for just £29 and bump up the total storage to 160GB for £43. Cheap as chips!

And - of course, you can always use the USB port to pug in an external drive too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 10, 2012)

Hoorah for the transformer! 

It really is a great gadget - surprised they aren't more popular tbh


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2012)

ok - i have my new one. jellybean running, chrome installed, flashplayer downloaded*...

I'm trying to use this website http://www.duoboots.com/outlet/ , but can't seem to use the sliders which are necessary to select a size.  Can someone give it a try? You might need to click on the box marked "boots" first.

what i get is that the arrowy icon at either end of the line turns blue when i touch it (or use the trackpad), but i can't swipe or drag it into place.

*The flashplayer app is installed, but when i click on it, it goes to a 'settings manager mobile' webpage that just stays grey and doesn't open.  I'm not entirely sure what flashplayer does, or whether it's relevant, but i thought i'd mention the other slightly odd thing i'd found.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2012)

I get the same as you and I'm on a nexus 7 (no keyboard, no flash; running jellybean and chrome).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2012)

i worked it out.  counterintuitively, instead of swiping you have to tap the position where you want the slider to be.  Stupid thing.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2012)

ok - to try iplayer, it's made me download the bbcplayer app.  does that mean flashplayer hasn't downloaded properly?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought Jellybean doesn't support flash ? http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/46310/jelly-bean-wont-support-adobe-flash


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I thought Jellybean doesn't support flash ? http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/46310/jelly-bean-wont-support-adobe-flash


It doesn't but you can download it from Adobe's site.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 12, 2012)

editor said:


> It doesn't but you can download it from Adobe's site.


 
Ah ok, not officially, but there's a workaround http://www.itpro.co.uk/641869/installing-adobe-flash-on-android-jelly-bean-devices


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm. I downloaded flash from the play store itself.  It just doesn't seem to have worked properly.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Have a peruse of this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774336


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

Spangechick: if you're in Brixton and need helping set things up I'd be happy to help.

I'm using my Asus every day and it's probably my most favourite gadget I've bought for a long time!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2012)

Will feel my way around for a while... if i'm still struggling in a week or so i'll take you up on that. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been trying out OfficeSuite Pro and it's pretty good - it has no problem opening and saving Word and Excel files.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

i assume there's a knack to this: sometimes when i touch something on the screen, it clicks it, as you would hope. Other times, it creates this box which shows the touched area zoomed up large.  Which might have uses but is generally irritating.  can't work out how to tap it so either outcome happens.


----------



## Thora (Oct 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i assume there's a knack to this: sometimes when i touch something on the screen, it clicks it, as you would hope. Other times, it creates this box which shows the touched area zoomed up large. Which might have uses but is generally irritating. can't work out how to tap it so either outcome happens.


Is that with Chrome?  I have noticed it does that whereas the default browser didn't.  I actually preferred the default browser.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

Thora said:


> Is that with Chrome? I have noticed it does that whereas the default browser didn't. I actually preferred the default browser.


ahh. haven't tried the default browser with this one. Tried it with the first one they sent me and it didn't work at all.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i assume there's a knack to this: sometimes when i touch something on the screen, it clicks it, as you would hope. Other times, it creates this box which shows the touched area zoomed up large. Which might have uses but is generally irritating. can't work out how to tap it so either outcome happens.


I find the pop up box showing an enlarged portion of screen very handy indeed. It only comes up when there's links close together so it makes it easy to select the right one. If it's bugging you, zooming in before clicking the link should sort it.

Or you could try a different browser like Dolphin.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Eme likes mine so much she wants one of her own - the only trouble is that the price has gone back up again to over £450 from where I got mine, and elsewhere it's over £500


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Still £399 here http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS_EeePad_Transformer_Prime_TF20_1134285.html


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Still £399 here http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS_EeePad_Transformer_Prime_TF20_1134285.html


Well spotted!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

£358.37 from ebuyer with free delivery http://www.ebuyer.com/389447-exdisp...-1i020a?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products

edit: just noticed it's ex-display


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

£389.99 here http://www.gogodigital.co.uk/asus-e...e-tf201-32gb-tablet-with-docking-station.html


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Doh! Already put the order in!


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Still £399 here http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS_EeePad_Transformer_Prime_TF20_1134285.html


This company are really winding me up. I ordered the item, then got a message saying that there was an issue with the order. I rang them up and was told it was a 'random check' and it was all good to go.
But now the fuckers have texted me saying there's another issue and I have to ring them again - so I'm back on hold again.

Useless fuckers.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a shame, they seemed to have generally good reviews through Google Shopping http://www.google.co.uk/products/se...i=ue2PUM_qAaij4gbL7IEY&ved=0CL0BEMMSMAI&hl=en


----------



## elbows (Oct 30, 2012)

If they let you down then I think Amazon have it in stock for £389, unless I got confused about models.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-EeePad...UJ0S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351609971&sr=8-3


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

elbows said:


> If they let you down then I think Amazon have it in stock for £389, unless I got confused about models.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-EeePad...UJ0S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351609971&sr=8-3


Cheers. I cancelled the order and got it from here instead. Thanks to all who looked up prices too


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

So, after a year or so I'm still using this machine almost every day, but have encountered a fairly major limitation when it comes to using it as a back up machine for my photos when I'm away from home. 

Although it's easy enough to transfer images over, the hefty images files created by my OM-D EM-1 can be painfully slow to browse, so this certainly isn't a machine I'd want to take on a long photo trip. Some file browsers work better than others - the built in one is pretty good and can just about cope - but most turn to treacle speed when faced with a folder of 1,500 large image files.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 2, 2014)

We have used our Asus Transformer Prime, only sporadically for a few things, on and off over the last few years. However, now I find myself without a laptop (maternity leave) I'm going to have to use it more. My main complaint with it is that it seems really, really slow. Any tips on how to speed things up?

Also, seems they have discontinued selling the keyboard dock separately. anyone got a spare they want to sell?

thanks folks 

EDIT: having now re-read the thread from the beginning I realise I bought an Infinity, not a Prime


----------

